# SixGill Deposit Program



## Wheels Big (Apr 17, 2020)

Hey folks, if you are in need of some new rods and reels, check out SixGill. 
They are offering for the 4th time steep discounts on next years merch. Reels are discounted 52% Off MSRP and Rods are discounted 45% Off MSRP, however, if you order more than one rod on the program, rods are discounted 55%. I'm not a sponsor or anything, but have had pretty good success with their gear. 
Check em out if you are in the market.
Tight lines, folks!

https://sixgillfishing.com/deposit-program/


----------



## 450clown (Apr 17, 2020)

How exactly does that work. You order now and then they ship at a later date.?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Big (Apr 18, 2020)

450clown said:


> How exactly does that work. You order now and then they ship at a later date.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk



Exactly, I just pre ordered their 5' 6" Ultra light, (snapped my old one in the tailgate last year) and i just paid half of the discounted price now, and the rest later this year when they ship it.


----------

